# Best brush for MAC Studio Fix (Powder)



## sel00187 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey everyone! at the moment im using a cheap brush from a set from a gift like a blusher brush, and i find that its not working great for applying studio fix powder and my bronzer. i was just wondering which brush you would recomend? from either ac, stila, benefit etc... which ever one from those brands which u think works the best? thanks for your time x


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know if these are the best brushes, as these are really all I've got, but I use either the MAC # 129 (I'm in a rush) or the #187 (I have time to buff).  HTH!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 23, 2006)

#187 hmm I will look into that I would think a Kabuki brush would work


----------



## sewpunk (Jun 23, 2006)

I was messing around with the 190 and my SFFPowder yesterday and it was kinda neat.  More specifically using that brush around my nose and under my eyes. and then buffing with a powder brush afterwords.

Mostly though, I use the sponge the powder comes with for pressing the powder onto my skin and then using a large powder brush to buff my skin after I have applies all that I want.  (my large powder brush is from Garden Botanica... it's pretty good)  If would do the same and see how that works.

I am eagerly waiting for the kabuki to be released again.  I think that would work great, and hoping to upgrade to it from my GB brush.


----------



## user79 (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't think the 187 is a good brush for buffing, too much powder gets absorbed because it's a feathered brush, not dense.

I think the 182 is the best brush for any powder and buffing. Seriously, it is the best brush I have ever owned. It's being made permanent soon-ish, so if I were you, I'd wait for that.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jun 23, 2006)

I like the 187!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 23, 2006)

#187...  Luv to death.  never had  any application probs out of that brush.. Does my face wonder "well i think"


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 23, 2006)

i use the 129 or 150

i think the 109 might be good for this type of buffing, if you missed out on the 152, but then again, it's coming back


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 23, 2006)

i currently use either the 150 powder for a light dusting, or a stila buffer brush, similar to the 182 kabuki but smaller. i want the 182, and, one of these days, may just get around to buying it (or the replacement one when it is released by mac).


----------

